# Panoramic sunroof maintenance?



## TomNJ (Jan 14, 2016)

I tilted up my panoramic sunroof today while I was standing outside the car and it seemed like there was a little too much friction between the seals of the two glass roof panels. Cleaning and lubing the rails is on my todo list but figured I'd get it done soon. Periodically checked online for different advice and saw different things recommended so hoping people can tell me what they use and why.

Seals appear to be in good condition will just clean with soapy water and a microfiber cloth. Then I've seen different things recommended. First is to use a rubber dressing. That seems good since I believe it will have UV protectors. Other product is ATP-205 wich is a rubber seal conditioner. Primarily used to add to engine oil to recondition seals and stop leaks but recommended for sunroof seals too. Lots, and I mean LOTS, of really good reviews for it. Thinking maybe doing ATP-205 and then a few days later doing the dressing for the UV stabilizers.

Next cleaning and lubricating the tracks. This is where there's a lot of different opinions and I'm confused. Some have recommended white lithium grease, others have recommended a dry graphite, dielectric grease, spray silicone, Tri-Flow synthetic grease and I just found that BMW recommends LUBRICATING OIL 4 UH1-460N - Part # : 83 23 0 306 232

I guess the BMW oil is a safe bet and it seems like an interesting lubricant. More info here http://www.klueber.com/en/product-detail/id/1389/

It's expensive though. $25 (or more?) for a bottle unless I can find it cheaper.

I already have some DuPont Chain-Saver Dry Self Cleaning Lubricant which I use my bikes' chains. It's a dry wax based spray with Teflon Fluoropolymer. Say's it's o-ring safe so I assume should be safe around rubber and plastic. I really like it because it lubes well and doesn't hold on to dirt and isn't greasy.

So what do you guys use and why?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I moved your question to our Detailing Department forum. I think you'll get better feedback in here.

Tim


----------



## TomNJ (Jan 14, 2016)

Okay, haven't gotten any responses but went ahead anyway. I started noticing that when I put the sunroof up in vent mode it wouldn't come back down. If I clicked it forward it would come down then go back up. Started doing that after I did a sunroof reset when I was playing around with my INPA cable and software.

Cleaned all the tracks with some soap and water on a microfiber cloth and dried it off. There was some sticky type grease on the tracks.

Applied some of the ATF-205 to all the rubber seals on both glass panels and around the perimeter of the opening. Had to open the sunroof in different positions to get easy access to all the areas.

Used that DuPont chain lubricant I mentioned. It seemed like a good fit for the application since it's a very slick dry lube that doesn't attract dirt. Plus I already had it and I didn't want to spend anymore money.

Will let the ATF-205 sit for a while and when I have some free time will apply the 303 protectant to the rubber for UV protection. Love the 303. Made my cargo mat and everything else look like new again.

After I did everything I did another sunroof reset procedure. This time just by pushing up on the button and holding it until it completed an entire cycle to where the sunshade was closed. Everything is working perfectly again. Went through a car wash a couple days after I did the above and no signs of any leaks.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I believe that there are BMW instructions on cleaning and lubricating Pano-roofs, and a special cleaning tool. The roof assemblies, cartridges, are made by an independent supplier for many/most/all Euro cars and they may not be so tight with information.

One must understand that anything BMW publishes in the way of technical or instructions becomes authoritative and incompetents will complain that their failures are BMW's failure.

So far, I have used my normal rough cleaning brushes and microfiber cloths.

For my bicycle chains I use Dumonde Tech and have since it was introduced.


----------



## Magile (Aug 31, 2021)

Have a look at this Wurth product...Wurth Rubber Care

Wurth USA is located in Bergen County, NJ - cheers, M

*Rubber Care Silicone Free*

*Description
This product cleans and preserves all rubber components on cars, trucks and buses such as door, trunk, hood seals, rubber foot mats, pedal rubbers and many others.
Rubber Care Silicone Free can also be used on most plastic, leather and vinyl for cleaning and conditioning leaving a soft luster behind.
Features*

Prevents rubber from granulating
Stops sticking and icing –up
Freshens up the color
Not aggressive to paint or chrome parts
*- Silicone Free
Application*

Rubber, vinyl and most plastic
Tires
Rubber and other trim pieces
Hood, truck and door seals


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

LOL. 100% Hydrotreated kerosene Chemical Abstract System CAS 64742-47-8 synonym Jet Fuel


----------



## Magile (Aug 31, 2021)

Jet Fuel... if you want to be as fast as a ...speeding bullet

But, according California - "This product does not contain any chemicals known to cause cancer, birth defects, or any other reproductive harm" so it's ok to use if you're in the mood to procreate 😍 - M


----------



## Magile (Aug 31, 2021)

Can someone suggest the proper care & feedin of a Panoramic sunroof? Maybe best practice for cleaning & lubrication? I have a new X3 on order. We plan to keep it for a long while use the sunroof as much as possible. cheers, M


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

BMW sells a sunroof cleaning special tool and special lubricant. The wearing bits are plastic.


----------

